# Ich on loach!



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey ive just bought a couple of dwarf loach's and have realised they have white dots over them-(ich)...i have treated...put some stuff in the water. Will this harm my other fish that haven't got white spot?


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

what "stuff" did you put in there?

i use quick cure and it worked in 3 treatments and had fish that were not infected and are fine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Quick cure is good for ich, but will "quickly" kill any inverts as well. Don't use it if you have shrimp, snails, etc in the tank. 

What have you put in already? IMO, all you really need for a little ich is to raise the temp a bit (slowly to ~85) and add some salt.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

Scuba Kid said:


> Quick cure is good for ich, but will "quickly" kill any inverts as well. Don't use it if you have shrimp, snails, etc in the tank.
> 
> What have you put in already? IMO, all you really need for a little ich is to raise the temp a bit (slowly to ~85) and add some salt.


are you serious!? no where on this stuff does it say it'll kill inverts and i have 4 in my tank.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey, thanks for helping...i have 2 kuhli's and zebra danios aswell as the polka dot loaches...i have treated once and ran out, will i need to buy more treatment?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

what medication are you using....
and yes you will need more because one treatment for ich is never enough.
warm up your tank a few degrees that speeds up the life cycle of ich, that will help when you are treating as well.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

ok, im using interpet anti white spot plus...my temperature is at 82 degrees, is that ok?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Also, the spots are mostly on the fins so im guessing its early stages...will they die?


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

slowly get the temparture up to around 85, get more treatment, if you don't have inverts get quick cure, it is really good, if you find a fish with more ich than the others or one that is kind of acting sick quarantine it.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok if i had a quarantine tank Thanks!


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

use that empty 35 gallon temporarly


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Pffhhh, I wish my ich cure would have killed those stupid annoying plant-eating snails


----------



## vettech909 (Jan 30, 2008)

all ick treatment will kill invertibrates.if they have healthy amune systems,they will have a chance of living.that is what i have herd.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

i used the treatment and the fish are doing fine now and so far the inverts haven't really showed any sign of being affected.. its just some ghost shrimp so its not like i can't spend 50 more cents :/


----------



## Manwithnofish (Jan 28, 2008)

Scuba Kid said:


> IMO, all you really need for a little ich is to raise the temp a bit (slowly to ~85) and add some salt.


I've followed the steps outlined in http://www.fishforums.com/forum/diseases/17301-i-have-ick-my-tank-will-salt-safe.html. It seems to have helped my Black Neons but did nothing for my Loaches. After thinking about it, the salt does nothing to kill the ICK that I can find. It might help the fish "resist" the parasite, but don't really think it solves the problem.


----------

